# Lan-Party Module



## DarkLordSilver (24. Februar 2003)

hat wer von euch sowas auf lager ... eine anmeldung und siztzplatzreservierung .... 

hab schon 3 stunden gegooglet, hab nichts gefunden ..  

greez & thx DLS


----------



## Flo<H> (24. Februar 2003)

hm hab jetzt auf die schnelle nur das hier gefunden:
http://lanpartymanager.mfa-lan.com/

aber du könntest dich doch auch einfach bei  http://www.lanparty.com/  anmelden....

vielleicht konnte ich dir damit ein bißchen helfen...


----------



## DarkLordSilver (24. Februar 2003)

vielen dank  .... ich werd mir das gleich ma anschauen !


----------



## Sibbe2k (21. April 2003)

es gibt dann noch einige andere LANparty sachen, ich bin da halbwegs fit auf dem gebiet da ich mich mit dem thema selbst beschäftige.

phpChrystal : http://www.phpchrystal.de
   Macht eigentlich alles und wird ständig verbessert

lanshock    : http://www.lanshock.de
lansuite    : http://www.lansuite.de
    Ist ein INTRANETsystem das online durch lansurfer repräsentiert wird


----------

